# White-lipped Snake and Sea Snake



## saratoga (Apr 11, 2010)

Photographed this little fella out in the Otways west of Melbourne recently. We saw a couple of them sunbaking on the track down to the beach in the morning.







Also saw this little guy washed up on the beach. It had come in with the tide and not been killed by someone on the beach.

Tiger Snake


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 11, 2010)

wow ... amazing looking snake mate ...

cheers


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 11, 2010)

Great photo of the white-lip, mate! Great dof!


----------



## eipper (Apr 12, 2010)

I have seen tigers in the foreshore, along with browns.....I wonder if he was washed into the ocean by freak storm or grabbed by a bird and dropped?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 12, 2010)

I love the white lipped shot! Superb as always


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 12, 2010)

sorry has nothin 2 do wid thread but can sum1 please help me 2 make my own i wanna post sum pics but have forgot how 2 do it


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 12, 2010)

Beautiful white lipped. We found one awhile back just outside Inverloch after I nearly pee'd on him..cute little buggers.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 12, 2010)

Great white lip pic Greg
beautiful little snakes.
Re; tiger snakes on the beach, last year i was called to a tiger snake that was 
swimming in the bay well past the end of the Portsea pier.


> Beautiful white lipped. We found one awhile back just outside Inverloch after I nearly pee'd on him..cute little buggers.


Thanks for the mental picture cass, you have made my day,lol


----------



## saratoga (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.

Scott: I hadn't considered a raptor but quite possible although no marks on the snake. There were some very big tidal surges on this day with the water coming and going on some waves up to 60-80 metres so I would guess the snake was picked up by water. Also a nice little freshwater creek flowed onto the beach at this spot.

Barry: so your relocating gear includes a hook, hoop bag and snorkel and fins! Did you manage to catch the swimming Tiger?

I remember up north swimming out 60 metres in a gorge to have a look at a swimming "golden tree snake". As I got close I realised it was a Western Brown that had now sighted "land" and wanted to crawl out on me!...made things interesting!

cheers

Greg


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 13, 2010)

> Barry: so your relocating gear includes a hook, hoop bag and snorkel and fins! Did you manage to catch the swimming Tiger?


I sat on the pier and watched the tigersnake as it swam and rested by laying its gead against a bouy.
Last i saw of it, it was heading towards the beach.
I had no intentions of trying to catch it and if I hadnt already been in Portsea, i would have told the caller to 
just leave it alone, maybe take some pics.
But yes, i do have goggles, snorkel and fins in the car all during the summer.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Apr 13, 2010)

nice pics mate! good wk


----------

